# Nikon d3000 sd card HELP please



## Nixoncarps (May 1, 2013)

Hey you probably get this all the time I have taken up automotive photography for a hobby with some friends of mine and do a lot of rolling shots but find the sd card takes a long time to save / buffer the image someone told me the bigger the MB/s the quicker it takes to save the image!? Is this true!? 
Thanks for your help 
Nathan


----------



## jrizal (May 1, 2013)

Yes it is true. Not all SD cards are the same. For stills, Nikon recommends at least a class 6 card. But since class 10 cards are already common, might as well get one. Now there are two common additional types of class 10 cards 30 MB/s and 45 MB/s.

A brief description of SD card speeds.

1) Speeds are initially rated from Class 1-10 with 10 being the fastest.

2) Not all SD cards in the same class have the same speed though. A UHS (ultra high speed) SD card is faster than a regular SD card which AFAIK is 10 MB/s (anyone can correct me) UHS cards has speeds of 30 MB/s, 45 MB/s and up to 95 MB/s.

There is a newer class though not common and presumably more expensive which is the UHS-II card.

You don't really need the fastest and this came bundled with my D3100.

Amazon.com: SanDisk 4GB Extreme SDHC Class 10 Memory Card: Electronics

This I can say that it works well even for continuous shots or video on my camera.

But I would recommend this if you can swing it.

Amazon.com: SanDisk Extreme 32 GB SDHC Class 10 UHS-1 Flash Memory Card 45MB/s SDSDX-032G-AFFP: Electronics

For more info check these links.

https://www.sdcard.org/developers/overview/speed_class/

http://sdxc2.com/UHS-II.htm


----------

